# nur einige websiten werden geladen

## oeha

hallo,

ich habe ein problem,

bei mir werden nur einige websiten geladen manche wunderbar (www.google.de) z.b. manche erst nach 2 aktualieren und manche überhaupt nicht...

soweit ich suchen konnte (immer wenns auf google so richtig interessant klang ging die seite natürlich nicht) habe ich was über mtu erfahren. 

habe meine mtu werte etwas verstellt. auf 1500 geht nicht auf 1400 geht nicht. 

Die letzten 3 Monate gings wunderbar!!!! mein pc hängt am router... (aber am router liegs nicht)

kann mich nicht errinnern irgendwas verstellt zu haben.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich unglaublich dankbar

Mein System 

gentoo-2.6.9

dsl

MfG

Domi

----------

## psyqil

Bei mir geht 1492, bei anderen 1412, hängt wohl auch vom ISP ab...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Vielleicht ein Problem mit deinen Nameservern, ich benutze diese:

```

nameserver 217.237.150.141

nameserver 217.237.150.97

```

----------

## oeha

hi,

danke für eure antworten

leider hat beides nichts geholfen.. hab viele mtu probiert nix ging und nameserver sind bei mir die gleichen

----------

## oeha

hi,

nachdem ich rausgefunden habe das es was mit dns nicht stimmt. hab ich mich erkundigt. .... und der tipp mit der resolv.conf war gut ... nur habe ich ein router und ich muss natürlich die routerip als nameserver angeben....

danke!!!

yeah

----------

## pawlak

> nur habe ich ein router und ich muss natürlich die routerip als nameserver angeben.... 

Welche IP du einträgst is total egal, es ist nur zur Namensauflösung, der Router leitet dich ja quasi auch nur weiter.

----------

## puntarenas

Bei einem ähnlichen Problem hat mir dieser Artikel einmal weitergeholfen: http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/

Mein Router leidet unter dem dort beschriebenen Problem, als Workaround hilft bei mir:

```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_default_win_scale
```

----------

## oeha

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> > Welche IP du einträgst is total egal, es ist nur zur Namensauflösung, der Router leitet dich ja quasi auch nur weiter.

 

anscheinend wars nicht egal denn als ichs geändert habe gings auf einmal. ...

----------

